# Black People must separate from White America.!



## 52ndStreet (Jan 23, 2010)

I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America. 
White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.

It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 23, 2010)

You want to go?  Call me.  I will chip in to buy you a one way ticket.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 23, 2010)

Those who oppose the rights of gays to be equal with all other Americans will be seen in the light of history the same as the KKK.

If you truely think all people who have european desent are evil than you are a emotional cripple and a bigot.


----------



## del (Jan 23, 2010)

bye


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 23, 2010)

I think this guy isnt real, hes likely a clone of one of the KKK people on this site.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Jan 23, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> You want to go?  Call me.  I will chip in to buy you a one way ticket.



I'd actually like to visit Ghana for a couple of days. Maybe Egypt too. Does this deal count for vacation packages too?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Sorry... I have a job with benefits. 

But I'd be happy to join you when I retire, get a nice house on the beach in Senegal... maybe?


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Well, given that the rest are undoubtedly a lot more intelligent than you, they'll recognise you for the crackpot you are.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 23, 2010)

I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!

We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!

Look at how we were treated during slavery. I tell you White people are nothing but the Scum of the Earth.!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 23, 2010)

God fearing?

You are a religious bigot too?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> God fearing?
> 
> You are a religious bigot too?



Oh yes. I am proud to be a religious bigot. I am a Black spreamacist. I belive in Black superiority over all sub races of the World.!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty lonely stupidity huh?


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...



Scum of the earth. That puts us several tiers above you then you whingeing self-righteous racist bastard.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 23, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > You want to go?  Call me.  I will chip in to buy you a one way ticket.
> ...



No.  You can't leave.  You are valuable.   52nd street can go when pleases.  Sooner is better than later.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 23, 2010)

Colin said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> ...



Look at all the sick perverted things that you white people have done here on Earth.
Don't be upset at me, these attitudes are a result of White peoples actions.!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a clone of one of the racists on this board.

We have a couple of real dishonest pieces of scum here.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Upset at you? What makes you think I care enough about you to be upset. I quite enjoy watching you make an utter dick of yourself.


----------



## William Joyce (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...



We have our problems, yes... but I agree with the idea of racial separation.  It would solve a LOT of problems.


----------



## William Joyce (Jan 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> This is a clone of one of the racists on this board.
> 
> We have a couple of real dishonest pieces of scum here.



You may not LIKE the idea of racial separation, but nobody advocating it is being dishonest.  The dishonest ones are the ones saying "we can all get along together, kumbaya."  Wrong.  We have NEVER gotten along.  It's been a bad marriage from the start -- first whites FORCED blacks to come here, then whites were FORCED to integrate with blacks.  Ever notice that we NEVER just come together of our own free will?  It always has to be forced somehow?

That is not natural.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Jan 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > This is a clone of one of the racists on this board.
> ...



Legalize marijuana. Weed will bring us all together. Trust me.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> ...


Good to see the sock puppets getting along so well


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...



OK, I'm confused.   What happened on September 11, 2000?


----------



## Smartt33 (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...



What attack was that on September 11, 2000?  I think I must have missed that one. Were blacks attacked?


----------



## keee keee (Jan 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



It is only a very small amount of white people (LIBERAL AND GAYS) who are in favor of this. why not send these people to Africa and leave the rest of us alone to live without this abnormal and immoral behavior.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > This is a clone of one of the racists on this board.
> ...



This is exactly what I am saying. This situation Black Americans and White Americans find ourselves in , is  not natural. Blacks were forced into living among white
people with slavery , blacks were raped ,murdered and brutalized by white  people. Then a few years ago,  we were all forced backed together, with integration. So, what you have is a lot of people who have deep rooted hatred for each other. This kind of society is bound to countinue to experience societal problems in the future.


----------



## Conspiracist (Jan 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



I could pull out the actions of any race and find many reasons to hate them if I chose to. Take your own stupidity and bigotry, if I wanted, I could easily say you represent the black race. But that would be pretty one sided and I too smell a dual account with this guy. This can't be the rantings of someone serious.


----------



## Douger (Jan 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...


Elroy.
 Go visit a state prison.
B lernin howa spale toooo. Werd up ?


----------



## coolhandluke (Jan 24, 2010)

Whites have no morals? But a black fucked a chimp and started aids. So much for morality


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 24, 2010)

Aides is blood born you racist fuckwit.

No one had to fuck a chimp , they eat them in some areas.


----------



## coolhandluke (Jan 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Aides is blood born you racist fuckwit.
> 
> No one had to fuck a chimp , they eat them in some areas.



who you callin fuckwit?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Just read my quote above and see the logic behind it.!!


----------



## JenyEliza (Jan 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Delta's ready when you are....get packing and get on the damn plane.  Nobody's stopping you!


----------



## Douger (Jan 24, 2010)

Go back to the beginning.
Here's what type of advancement your elders have managed to attain the last couple of hundred years.
That's where you'd be if someone, your own people, hadn't have dragged you out of the bush and shipped you here.
Amazing people !
I wonder if she uses a PC or a Mac ?


----------



## Samson (Jan 24, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I think this guy isnt real, hes likely a clone of one of the KKK people on this site.



You could be right.

I think you are a clone of a sheep in Scotland.


----------



## Samson (Jan 24, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.
> ...



Does Delta fly RT from Atlanta to Africa?

This certainly explains a lot.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 24, 2010)

African Americans are the most successful group of people of African descent in the entire world, even more successful and more prosperous than a lot of so called first rate European countries and all of this was accomplished in AmeriKKKa after fighting through slavery, Jim Crow legislation and discriminatory and racist policies, there is no need for African Americans to go back to Africa, such an action would be more beneficial to the Africans than for African Americans. We've dealt with this American white man good enough for the last 400 years and counting and there's no reason to assume we will not be even more successful.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 24, 2010)

Charlie Bass said:


> African Americans are the most successful group of people of African descent in the entire world, even more successful and more prosperous than a lot of so called first rate European countries and all of this was accomplished in AmeriKKKa after fighting through slavery, Jim Crow legislation and discriminatory and racist policies, there is no need for African Americans to go back to Africa, such an action would be more beneficial to the Africans than for African Americans. We've dealt with this American white man good enough for the last 400 years and counting and there's no reason to assume we will not be even more successful.



I have to agree with "the bass'. i will go even further to say that if by some unforseen imaginary circumstance that blacks did leave the usa, not only would it be beneficial to the african countries, it would hurt the USA.
Color of skin simply doesn't indicate the content of a person's heart.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 24, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans are the most successful group of people of African descent in the entire world, even more successful and more prosperous than a lot of so called first rate European countries and all of this was accomplished in AmeriKKKa after fighting through slavery, Jim Crow legislation and discriminatory and racist policies, there is no need for African Americans to go back to Africa, such an action would be more beneficial to the Africans than for African Americans. We've dealt with this American white man good enough for the last 400 years and counting and there's no reason to assume we will not be even more successful.
> ...



If African Americans went to Africa a lot would end up doing the same crap that exploitative whites have done because a lot of African Americans have been miseducated into thinking that being successful and having the American dream=doing and having everything that the white man has, thus some of these "Negroes" would try to exploit the Africans, this same thing can be seen in Liberia which is part populated by repatriated African Americans during the time of slavery.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 24, 2010)

I fail to see any logic behind separation according to skin color.
Now if one was to speak of the separation between those with faith and those that have no faith, I could see a mass exodus-who wants to stay in gommorrah?
I saw the reasons listed in the op as related more to a moral code based upon faith, rather than skin color, although the op did specifically cite skin color.
I think an exodus based on the faithful wanting to leave 'wordly evil' behind would be multi-ethnic.
IMHO


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.


How's Liberia doing?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



I think someone is talking to themselves.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



When you leave be sure to take all those illegitimate black bastards with you.  Thanks.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Wow 52ndstreet.  How racist of you


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



I think that's the best idea I've heard in a long time.  Hit the road, Jack.  I mean LeRoy.  When you go, take that crappy Rap music with you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Do you practice what you preach?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 25, 2010)

You guys this is william Joyce talking to himself.

Its a clone he created to make it look like black Americans are assholes.

I have never in my life met a black person who advocates what this idiot advocates.

I have met MANY Joyces.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...



Yes I live in an all black neighborhood, but whites from the suburbs keep moving in our all black neighborhood. They say they can not afford the commute to the city anymore.
Why have whites been moving into our pristine all Black hoods all of a sudden now??
Can someone explain this to me??

We may have to organize a Black panther party rally and march to try to keep the whites out of our neighborhood.!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 25, 2010)

Because no one owns any neighborhood


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You say it's time for blacks to return to Africa. When are you going back and how many kinfolk can you haul with you?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



We are in the process of obtaining funding for the trip. Its not cheap, it cost money to move property, and many milions of people back to the mother land.!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Are you planning a telethon? I heard that Danny Glover was available. 


Personally I think you're full of shit and you have no plans on going to Africa. You wouldn't survive a day without the white man feeding you and wiping your ass.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The only thing we are going to need from the white man is some night vision goggles, assault rifles, and lots of amunition. We could have problems with some of those cannibal tribes that still have certain rituals that they adhear to.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.


I think you need to only take the black people who are racists. But while your at it take the Brown, White and Yellow racists also!


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 25, 2010)

There is not a better country on the world to be black then in America (same for White, yellow, brown or green). This is the best country in the world hands down!


----------



## beowolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.




That's the dumbest thing I've read to date.  Back to Africa?  I'm black and I've never even been to Africa.  How can I return somewhere that I've never been.  Have you ever been to Africa?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You sit and curse the white man and now you admit you can't survive without him. Hypocrite much? You do know that those items can be puchased legally. So my advice is to get a job and buy your own equipment.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...



Of course he hasn't. If he had he damn sure wouldn't be saying the nonsense he's saying.


----------



## JenyEliza (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Yeah, well, under FEDERAL Equal Housing Opportunity Laws--the very laws you black folks fought so hard for, oganizing such a march to keep whites out would be VERY VERY ILLEGAL.

Go for it....and GO TO JAIL!  

Dumfuckwit.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Those who oppose the rights of gays to be equal with all other Americans will be seen in the light of history the same as the KKK.
> 
> If you truely think all people who have european desent are evil than you are a emotional cripple and a bigot.



 I could care less, what race you are or decent or what Sexual preference.We are all God's children!!!For those who believe differently and refuse to be one with America and it's many cultures and races, need to pack their backpack, and create their own private little world else where.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 25, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...





You can have Texas...how's that?


----------



## B L Zeebub (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone who responds seriously to the first post in this thread is a dumb tosser.


----------



## goshinj (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't let the door hit you in the ass!!!!! See ya later. It's about time for racist assholes like yourself. Goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colin (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hey! Don't knock it man! Think how much better of you would be if whitey moves next door to you. You would have him as a neighbour, whereas he would only have you. Hell! You'd be fifty times better off than him!


----------



## beowolfe (Jan 26, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...



Now that's a thoguht!  Take all of the people who don't like some other people simply because of the color of their skin and put them together on an island somewhere..........or better yet, some other planet.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Doubtful you're even black ya loser.


----------



## B L Zeebub (Jan 26, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...


............you got there


----------



## Tank (Mar 22, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.


Where are you now?


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 22, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



I would be willing to pay handsomely for this.  Actually, white America would gladly write a check.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Mar 22, 2011)

A Modern Day Segregationist. Man you don't run into many of them these days. Interesting.


----------



## Grace (Mar 22, 2011)

Um....the OP put some bait on the hook, then leisurely thrust (nice word, thrust) the line out into yon pond. Bobber was set just so. Not too far up where the bait dragged the bottom, not too low where the fishies dont  piddlepaddle about. And it didn't take long for that ol bobber to start bobbin'.

This OP dude. Nah. Cant be real.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 23, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...



We as in all you black folks?  All those many blacks who commit black on black crime, killing and maiming seemingly indiscriminately, they're all God fearing and rightious (sic) too?   

Anyway, I'm all for you and every other black person of your ilk leaving the U.S., pronto.  Good riddance to you all, but thanks for making America a better place.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 25, 2011)

Blacks must stop all interactions with white people. No more interracial marriages or dating.!


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 25, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Ya that's why blacks fuck children in Africa..to cure themselves from AIDS.  Ya Africa...the bastion of morality!!!      You are such an idiot!  Stick around...you are fun to chew on!


----------



## assbeef (Mar 27, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Those who oppose the rights of gays to be equal with all other Americans will be seen in the light of history the same as the KKK.
> 
> If you truely think all people who have european desent are evil than you are a emotional cripple and a bigot.



so,if your a cock sucker,you should have extra special rights?
fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Samson (Mar 27, 2011)

assbeef said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Those who oppose the rights of gays to be equal with all other Americans will be seen in the light of history the same as the KKK.
> ...



Apparently, TM's twin from a parallel universe has arrived.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 27, 2011)

Black people need to do something but going back to Africa is not the answer, we help to build America and defined much of what we call American culture, my ancestors didn't fight just so we can leave everything they worked for to the white man.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 27, 2011)

assbeef said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Those who oppose the rights of gays to be equal with all other Americans will be seen in the light of history the same as the KKK.
> ...



Pretty sure equal means equal and not "extra" or "more." You would be able to marry a guy too, if you want. It's not completely reserved for gay people you know.


----------



## Samson (Mar 27, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Black people need to do something but going back to Africa is not the answer, we help to build America and defined much of what we call American culture, my ancestors didn't fight just so we can leave everything they worked for to the white man.



Plus, you're needed here now to......

...to play basketball.


----------



## Tank (Mar 27, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Black people need to do something but going back to Africa is not the answer, we help to build America and defined much of what we call American culture, my ancestors didn't fight just so we can leave everything they worked for to the white man.


The only thing you Negros have worked on is increasing Americas prison population.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 27, 2011)

Tank said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Black people need to do something but going back to Africa is not the answer, we help to build America and defined much of what we call American culture, my ancestors didn't fight just so we can leave everything they worked for to the white man.
> ...



Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Lasher (Mar 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Please do!!!!


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 27, 2011)

So seperate is equal this time?


----------



## assbeef (Mar 27, 2011)

Rogo said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



marriage is defined as man-woman.
not some twisted perverted shit packing queers.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 27, 2011)

assbeef said:


> Rogo said:
> 
> 
> > assbeef said:
> ...



Man created marriage, therefore we can change it.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 27, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > This is a clone of one of the racists on this board.
> ...








Coming from a raving race  hater like you, it somehow loses its drive. 



William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...



As willing as America's forefathers were to pay to bring the blacks over to America?

Now back they go?


----------



## Lasher (Mar 27, 2011)

Rogo said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Then you should be ecstatic!


----------



## Lasher (Mar 27, 2011)

Rogo said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



By the same token, segregation, where it existed, applied equally to both races, and was, therefore, not discriminatory.


----------



## Lasher (Mar 27, 2011)

Rogo said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



By the same token, segregation, where it existed, applied equally to both races, and was, therefore, not discriminatory.  Also, I, being a man and straight am also prohibited from marrying another man, so am I being discriminated against?


----------



## Lasher (Mar 27, 2011)

Ropey said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



They had the wisdom to not mix with their slaves.


----------



## Lasher (Mar 27, 2011)

Ropey said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 27, 2011)

The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
We as Black people in America must remove ourseleves from them.


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



I for one would really miss you folk...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/160701-american-negroes-are-way-cool.html


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
> We as Black people in America must remove ourseleves from them.


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
> We as Black people in America must remove ourseleves from them.



Hi there, neighbor!  I'm the devil's spawn!


----------



## Samson (Mar 27, 2011)

Lasher said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...





Yes, there were no children of mixed race in colonial America....moron.


----------



## Tank (Mar 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
> We as Black people in America must remove ourseleves from them.


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
> > We as Black people in America must remove ourseleves from them.



Welk was a commie dope fiend...


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 6, 2011)

eots said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You can talk about the rest of these idiots all you want to, but you DO NOT talk about Lawence Welk. Yes, I am a Black woman but my mother loved that show until the day she died and I used ot look at it with her. And it was in Black and White.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 6, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Excuse me? I was not born in Africa, I was born in Chicago, Ill and if you think I am going to a country where women are being raped and maimed and infected with HIV you have got to be kidding! You are no better than William Joyce! Do the two of you sit around and come up with these types of questions?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 7, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
> We as Black people in America must remove ourseleves from them.



Stop talking about it and do something!

Move your dumbass to Africa, afterall blacks over there are just rolling in the dough!

And all the free water you can carry.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton (Apr 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > The White race is the Race of Satan. They are the devils spawn.
> ...



I propose a deal. All of the Originals will go back to their respective places of origin if all the devils go back to the caucasus mountains (by devil, I mean the wicked people who think like Tank, William Joyce and the like). All in favor?!?!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 7, 2011)

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



This is my place of origin fool!


----------



## Tank (Apr 7, 2011)

MalcolmPNewton said:


> I propose a deal. All of the Originals will go back to their respective places of origin if all the devils go back to the caucasus mountains (by devil, I mean the wicked people who think like Tank, William Joyce and the like). All in favor?!?!


I'll know when you're back in Africa when you're not able to log on the internet anymore.


----------



## MalcolmPNewton (Apr 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Wrong again. Your place of origin is the Caucasus Mountains.


----------



## slo1111 (Apr 9, 2011)

52nd Street you have some very aggressive goals, but I can tell from your responses that you are a little unqualified to meet those goals.  I'm here to help.

1. Your first issue is the statement about going back to Africa.  Unless you want to wake up in the midsts of a civil war and find some guys chopped off head sitting in the middle of a card table in your street, you need to think bigger.  I understand the attraction to the homeland and all, but Africa is just not the place to be.  Set your eyes on a place that will not dry up due to global warming and has the natural resources, say Canada.  Heck, global warming is probably caused by white guys in lab coats just so you will go to Africa so you and your desendants can slowly pass into the better life as all the water drys up.  Look at israel.  Going to the home land does not work.  Take over new land.

2.  Don't tell everybody your plans.  Until you are ready to act, you should really be saying that white people are salt of the earth.  That way when you unveil your true thoughts you will have the element of surprise.  Think how Castro and Che did it when they took over the island and denied their communist intentions.

I don't have enough time to write about all your snafu's, but I think with your hatred/passion and my common sense towards how to impliment race surpremecy we could write a book and make millions.  Just saying.....


----------



## MalcolmPNewton (Apr 9, 2011)

Tank said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I propose a deal. All of the Originals will go back to their respective places of origin if all the devils go back to the caucasus mountains (by devil, I mean the wicked people who think like Tank, William Joyce and the like). All in favor?!?!
> ...



Are you saying that you are opposed to my proposal? Why? Could it be that you don't want us Originals to go after all? I'm beginning to believe that you don't really hate all black people. In fact, the more I read your posts, the more you sound like one of those angry eminem types, mad because your white high school sweetheart left you for the black captian of the football team.


----------



## maatsmom843 (Apr 9, 2011)

smh. . . . .


if everyone died, who would the land belong to then?
the lines that have been drawn on maps and into our consciousnesses do not exist in fact.
everything belongs to everyone yet nothing belongs to any of us!

we have GOT to do better!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 11, 2011)

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MalcolmPNewton said:
> ...



Prove it!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 11, 2011)

slo1111 said:


> 52nd Street you have some very aggressive goals, but I can tell from your responses that you are a little unqualified to meet those goals.  I'm here to help.
> 
> 1. Your first issue is the statement about going back to Africa.  Unless you want to wake up in the midsts of a civil war and find some guys chopped off head sitting in the middle of a card table in your street, you need to think bigger.  I understand the attraction to the homeland and all, but Africa is just not the place to be.  Set your eyes on a place that will not dry up due to global warming and has the natural resources, say Canada.  Heck, global warming is probably caused by white guys in lab coats just so you will go to Africa so you and your desendants can slowly pass into the better life as all the water drys up.  Look at israel.  Going to the home land does not work.  Take over new land.
> 
> ...



Yea white guys control the climate!

You stupid fuck!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MalcolmPNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



More like the caves of Europe in the Baltic area.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3eUP4-BlXI]YouTube - E1. Why Are Europeans White?[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 12, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MalcolmPNewton said:
> ...



I'm not a European, dumbass.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't remember any White's being headshrinkers or cannibals.
There is also black homo's and transsexuals, Ru Paul is black.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 12, 2011)

peach174 said:


> I don't remember any White's being headshrinkers or cannibals.
> There is also black homo's and transsexuals, Ru Paul is black.



Why do you think blacks keep their pants down around their knees? They're all gay!


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a better idea; how about, we take all of you on BOTH sides of the Black/White divide, who want to go on hating, instead of trying to get along, and ship you all to some uninhabited island, where you can hate, and if you choose, kill, each other until you wipe each other out. Just to make it fair, I say we make both sides fight with their ancestral weapons; that would be spears and shields for you African warriors, and broad axes and swords for you Nordic vikings. That way, you won't tear up the landscape too much; we might want to use it again, after you're done, and you won't be able to spread your conflict anywhere else. Maybe then the rest of us can get along in peace.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 12, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> I have a better idea; how about, we take all of you on BOTH sides of the Black/White divide, who want to go on hating, instead of trying to get along, and ship you all to some uninhabited island, where you can hate, and if you choose, kill, each other until you wipe each other out. Just to make it fair, I say we make both sides fight with their ancestral weapons; that would be spears and shields for you African warriors, and broad axes and swords for you Nordic vikings. That way, you won't tear up the landscape too much; we might want to use it again, after you're done, and you won't be able to spread your conflict anywhere else. Maybe then the rest of us can get along in peace.



Awful lot of hatred you got there.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 12, 2011)

Its not black people who wanted, want to or have attempted to conquer the world, thats always been white people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 12, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Its not black people who wanted, want to or have attempted to conquer the world, thats always been white people.



Blacks couldn't even if they wanted to.


----------



## 1947bubba (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree, black people should separate from the superior white race, i will also pay for part of his ticket


----------



## Wingsofwind (Apr 16, 2011)

uptownlivin90 said:


> william joyce said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



lol


----------



## Wingsofwind (Apr 16, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Umm, integration was a black idea.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Apr 16, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You guys this is william Joyce talking to himself.
> 
> Its a clone he created to make it look like black Americans are assholes.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN5StQAr7n0]YouTube - exterminate white people[/ame]

edit: I didn't see that Tank already posted this video on this thread, however, it was not in responce to you.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Apr 16, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



The same cannibal tribes you came from??


----------



## dvinman (Apr 16, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



LOL! I guess the Blacks are starting to realize that the White mans money that's been keeping the Black race afloat all these years is starting to run out as the White race diminishes. They know god damn well that the mexicans won't put up with their shit like the stupid White people did!


----------



## Lasher (Apr 16, 2011)

MalcolmPNewton said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > MalcolmPNewton said:
> ...



When you say 'originals,' you must mean the descendants of the first slaves in America, you know, the ******* who sat around and allowed any white man to fuck your female relatives or do anything else to them they wished to do. 

 Vertebrates who allow such a thing to happen aren't really men at all, they are cowardly little monkeys who were afraid to protect their women because of their fear of the white man's wrath. 

 You monkeys are still the cowardly punks you always have been except now you know the white man is hesitant to put you in your place because if he goes to prison for killing your black asses, he must live for years with your 'brothers' and your cousins, the Latrino scum who are rapidly outnumbering even you *******, in a hell-hole prison where most of the guards and other personnel are also *******.  That would be a fate worse than death to any white man with any honor.

There will always be white female scum who can be seduced by you *******' drugs and drug money, but they aren't really the type a white man would want, anyway.  And we seldom see a white man dating a negress because they are so alien to our race we look on them as a sub-human species and it would be bestiality to have sex with them.  Can't blame you ****** bucks for preferring even the dirtiest, fattest and smelliest of white women over your own hos.

In short, Malcolm X Huey Newton, you ******* can gloat for a short while with your ape-like, big-eared monkey brother as Chief Executive, but the white man will eventually take back his country and his rightful position as your master and owner, then you boys will really want to return to Mother Africa.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 17, 2011)

1947bubba said:


> i agree, black people should separate from the superior white race, i will also pay for part of his ticket



Isn't it funny how you depigmented racist apes claim superiority based on the achievements of other whites without having done anything great yourselves?


----------



## Tank (Apr 17, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> 1947bubba said:
> 
> 
> > i agree, black people should separate from the superior white race, i will also pay for part of his ticket
> ...


 As you want to claim slavery without being a slave.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 17, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> 1947bubba said:
> 
> 
> > i agree, black people should separate from the superior white race, i will also pay for part of his ticket
> ...



No, there is nothing funny about it at all, it's quite serious, and the fact that you blacks have little if anything to point to as your heritage except slavery to every other race, is the reason you resent whites who stand up and wave their racial flag.  

We whites (most of us) are proud that we can look at our own forebears and be able to refer to greats like Michaelangelo, Columbus, the Curies, Edison, Ford, Goodyear, McCormick, Nobel, Pasteur, Tesla, Whitney and the Wright Brothers as the vanguard of human progress.

We are also proud to be of the same race as The great conquerors, explorers and discoverers like Alexander the Great, Balboa, Bering, Boone, Bradford, Byrd (Richard, not Robert), Cabot, Caesar, deChamplain, Lewis and Clark, Cook, Cortez, daGama, Drake, Erickson, Livingstone, Peary, Penn, Pike, Polo, Raliegh, DeSoto, and myriad other white men and women who are responsible for most of the progress man has made.

If you had a member of your family who had created something of value to civilization, you would undoubtedly boast about it and be proud, but about all the black race can point to as achievements would be agitators, sports players, singers, comedians and killers, and let me remind you that a horse always wins the Kentucky Derby and mockingbirds sing beautifully, if you can get my point.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Apr 17, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



The mother land, home of some of the most lawless countries in the world. Welcome home, and you'll be bringing America's most lawless citizens with you. What a place that will be


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 18, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You say it's time for blacks to return to Africa. When are you going back and how many kinfolk can you haul with you?
> ...



Do you have a website where I can donate? I'll pledge a hundred grand if it will get your ass out of my country faster.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lasher said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > 1947bubba said:
> ...



 Great speech! But you know what, it wasn't worth a hill of beans!! That old rhetoric you are spilling don't jive no more...we are not in the 19th and 20th centuries any longer, this is the 21st century!! You may want to hang onto the belief that the majority of White America sees Black America as a cancer that needs to be extracted from it's society and expunged forever BUT that's not what's happening in real life today!! From what I see, White people WANT relationships with Black Americans and it's not out of fear of them, or drugs or guilt it's b/c we are all human beings created by God and we should all live by God's teachings and love one another. I am not preaching but have you watched any Evangelist's programs lately...nothing but White, Black, and all other nationalities sitting together in the pews and the ministers preaching are White and Black, men and women!! I also know that there are plenty of people in this country who think just like you and want all races to be seperate and believe that the White race is the dominant race! So be it!! I just know from personal experience that nothing ever stays the same and in this case, that is so very true!! May you and your family have a blessed Easter and May God Bless all of you!!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Apr 23, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Great Conquerers, murderers , mass rapists , and genocidal maniacs.Who spread European diseases to the indegenous indians of North and South America.

There is nothing there to be proud of sir.


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 23, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.


Wow... welcome back James Crow.  Where the hell you been, homes?  Why you hangin out with Bull Connor in blackface?


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 23, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Lincoln was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy ahead of you on this one.

Liberia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pack your bags and buy a ticket!


----------



## mrwupy (Apr 23, 2011)

There's only one race, the human race, and we're all in it together whether you like it or not.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 23, 2011)

mrwupy said:


> There's only one race, the human race, and we're all in it together whether you like it or not.



No, there is only the living race, and that includes every living thing from humans to micro-organisms like bacteria or protozoans.  We are all living, organic beings who deserve the same courtesy and respect from each other as we extend to the Creator who made us all.

Any human has the right to love and protect an amoeba, a cockroach, a house fly, an elephant, or any other living thing, and the marriage rites should certainly not be proscribed from any of us to any other form of us; for example, a rhinoscerous and a gopher have the same freedom to be life partners as a negro and a Japanese person do, or as a white person and a Polar bear, and that right should be codified in our legal system, guaranteeing that we are all God's living subjects.

To say that the only race is the human race is the height of racism, and the bigot who suggests it needs an education in humility and equality.

Actually, there should also be a law permitting certain human organisms to mate with the inanimate objects that give him pleasure, such as a man and his car.  There are many human males who think so much of their automobiles they sometimes find themselves thinking erotic thoughts regarding themselves and the exhaust pipes of their beloved cars.

This poster once knew of a certain liberal fellow who was so attached to his vehicle  that he would sneak out of his house at night, being careful not to wake his wife, and go into his garage, where there stood the apple of his eye, a 1969 Volvo station wagon he had nurtured for years and would never part with. 

 With a gleam in his eye, he would place the piece of raw liver he had taken from his freezer, and thawed in his microwave, up into the old girl's exhaust pipe, creating a nice warm place for his pleasure. 

 Thinking the old girl was in neutral, he used his automatic starter to crank her up, but she was actually in reverse, and began to slowly back up over the liberal professor whose only sin was loving his car, which eased over him and broke the part of him that was in the exhaust pipe. 

The fellow survived his horrid misfortune, but was unable from then on to perform for either an auto or a woman, and to this day always uses public transportation.  So, as is obvious, there are men (and women) who have their little peccadilloes that can sometimes cause catastrophic results, but that is no reason to deny them the right to love whom, or what, they want.

If a Caucasian person wants to have sexual pleasure with a mule, a negro, a Ford Fairlane or a watermelon, that should be his god-given right.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 23, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > Lasher said:
> ...



Nothing in your spelling to be proud of either, old sport.


----------



## mrwupy (Apr 23, 2011)

Lasher said:


> mrwupy said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one race, the human race, and we're all in it together whether you like it or not.
> ...



A car is not a race, regardless of who is fucking it. A polar bear and a mole are both different species. You totally missed the point.

"There is but one race, the human race, and we're all in it together, whether you like that or not." I wrote that, and I believe it.

If that makes me a racist, believing that mankind can come to peace and learn to live and love one another, so be it. I believe in mankind, I believe we can do this.

We are far greater than any one of us can even imagine.

wupy


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 24, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



You do know that Lincoln offered to Fredrick Douglass a country in South America. They refused because they didn't want to be on their own. Haiti got rid of all the whites and they have been the poorest of the poor countries in Latin America, never taking one step forward! Liberia was set up by former African Slaves and it is home to atrocity after atrocity, civil war after civil war, high AIDS rates, high crime rates, high murder rates, high rape rates etc. 

Go ahead and have the African Americans go back to African, but don't blame it on racism when the inner cities start thriving again!


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 24, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...



The only person going back to Africa is 52nd St. These young black men of today would kick him in his ass if he came up to them and said we need to go back to the mother land. They would tell him straight up that they were not born there and are not giving up the freedom they have living here to live in a country where they would actually have to fight for their lives to survive!! Would you blame them?


----------



## Lasher (Apr 24, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Do you blame white Americans for wanting them to go somewhere else?  We are fed up with blacks and their primitive, animalistic, criminal, bullying, destroying, raping, murdering, loud, ridiculous, thieving, robbing, demonstrating, hating, rioting, burning, alien presence in our white culture that you people all hate and do all you can to not assimilate into, which we don't want either.  

"These young black men" you refer to are the reason you people are so disliked by most white people.  They have been raised up from infancy being told how evil and hateful we whites are to them and were to their ancestors, which has engendered the hostility and hatred they now feel for all whites.  They apparently don't have the brains to realize that the whites of today had nothing to do with the lives of their great-grandparents, and don't want to pollute the genes of the white race with those of negroids

Those of you who don't want to return to Africa realize that there is nothing there that can compare with the lives you lead here in America, a place that was founded, explored, developed and built into the comparative paradise it is by whites, and there is no way your people could do the same thing in your native land because of your lack of initiative, motive, and the will to better your sorry selves.

If you continue your savage behavior toward us whites, there is no doubt we will be spurred into preserving our own by "any means necessary," to quote one of your criminal heroes' words.  The white race will never succumb to what your evil leaders have planned for us, and another spark like the murders of those two fine young people in Knoxville that you laugh so hard about will set off the inferno that will end your presence here forever.  So keep up the crimes and depredations.  We're looking forward to that inferno.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lasher said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



A tornado came thru our area and several houses and structures were destroyed. The ppl of this community who were White, Black, Hispanic, etc. worked together to help each other. Let me ask you this: were we wrong to help each other? Should the White ppl only have helped the Whites and noone else?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.

Btw, I've been to Africa. 

I suspect it'll be a lonely trip for you.


----------



## mrwupy (Apr 24, 2011)

All said and done, white people do have an image problem. We need to admit that, even if there's nothing we can really do to correct it at the moment.

for the last ten centuries we've rowed our white ass's upon other peoples shores and the natives were there to greet us. They were smiling and waving and welcoming us with fruit and roasted pigs, offering us women and gold.

We'd get out of the boat and say, "All this shit belongs to us! We're claiming it for God, Queen and country! And since you motherfuckers have been living here tax free for centuries, we're going to let you work off the debt!"

From somewhere in the back of the crowd a lone voice would ask, "What did that white motherfucker just say???"

White folks did this, over and over and over.....Whitey conquered the world and they hate us for it. 

We have an image problem.

We have done great things, Only the white man has walked on the moon, only the white man has eradicated disease, Only the white man has proposed United Nations and world peace.

Still,

We conquered the world by blinding force. I can tell you how they did this, That's another story all together though. Fascinating, but for some other time.

We have an image problem. We cannot erase what we did to them and they can never be what we already are. Liberals, non whites and politicians can scream all the day long but those are simple facts that cannot be changed or ignored.

I'm not a racist, I'm a realist. This is simply how it is in today's world. Most can't accept that because they believe in the fluffy cream cheese bullshit reality that the main stream media tells them. 

White people have an image problem. We conquered the planet and that in itself perhaps damned us. They will forever know we are better than them.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 24, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.



The crime rates and unemployment would be reduced to almost 0%. Do you need some help moving? Lets do this thing.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 24, 2011)

Godboy said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> ...



Both of you need serious therapy! The killings of ppl in this country and other crimes are not being committed by just one race. Where I live a White woman was convicted of murder b/c she was speeding thru a neighborhood street and killed a young boy on a bi-cycle. She had been drinking and her alcohol level was over the limit. A Black woman and her daughter attacked a school bus driver. They beat the woman and then drug her off the bus and while doing so, a child (also black) who was getting off the bus was thrown to the ground and hit her head on the curb. She had to be taken to the hospital. My point being, race and color does not make any difference when it comes to committing crimes. WAKE UP and stop accusing each other. What good does it do?


----------



## Thereason (Apr 25, 2011)

mrwupy said:


> All said and done, white people do have an image problem. We need to admit that, even if there's nothing we can really do to correct it at the moment.
> 
> for the last ten centuries we've rowed our white ass's upon other peoples shores and the natives were there to greet us. They were smiling and waving and welcoming us with fruit and roasted pigs, offering us women and gold.
> 
> ...



We cannot erase what we did to them and they can never be what we already are.
We conquered the planet and that in itself perhaps damned us. They will forever know we are better than them.

I dont believe the world wants to be what you already are. The white mans greed knows no bounds. Your arrogance also is without equal. Yes, you conquered the planet, but not because you were better  but because you had better weapons and deceive with such aplomb. Your weapons were better because you developed in a harsh and resource limited continent that forced a weapons race that continues to this day. The world would have eventually attained the scientific advances without you. Sometimes slower is better (just ask any woman).


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 25, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> 
> We as Black God fearing rightious people must separate ourselves from the White no -morals Sodomites,
> Homosexual, child molester, transexual, beastialites, demons.!!!
> ...



Where were *you* a slave?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 25, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I am telling all black people there will come a time when we must all separate ourselves from White America.
> White people have no morals. They are trying to force a sexaul perversion upon us all in Homosexual marriage laws, they have created many enemies throughout the rest of the world.America has become a target , and we black people have been targeted with them.
> 
> It is time for black Americans to seriously consider returning back to Africa.


Liberia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 25, 2011)

mrwupy said:


> All said and done, white people do have an image problem. We need to admit that, even if there's nothing we can really do to correct it at the moment.
> 
> for the last ten centuries we've rowed our white ass's upon other peoples shores and the natives were there to greet us. They were smiling and waving and welcoming us with fruit and roasted pigs, offering us women and gold.
> 
> ...



You're suffering from "white guilt " huh?  I pity you.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 25, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



It makes whites aware of the danger in associating with *******, for one thing.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 25, 2011)

Thereason said:


> mrwupy said:
> 
> 
> > All said and done, white people do have an image problem. We need to admit that, even if there's nothing we can really do to correct it at the moment.
> ...



You prove my contention by admitting you are slow and backward.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 25, 2011)

mrwupy said:


> All said and done, white people do have an image problem. We need to admit that, even if there's nothing we can really do to correct it at the moment.
> 
> for the last ten centuries we've rowed our white ass's (sic, asses) upon other peoples shores and the natives were there to greet us. They were smiling and waving and welcoming us with fruit and roasted pigs, offering us women and gold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lasher (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr Liberty said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling my black people. Look at September 11, 2000. America will be attacked again. America  is Target number 1 for many global factions. This fact will not just go away.!
> ...



And how much loot has he stolen from the white man in his pathetic life?


----------



## Thereason (Apr 25, 2011)

You are so far off base until you&#8217;re not even in the ball park. If you truly beleive that the white man earned everything he has, then you are a fool. And a fool is not to be reasoned with.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 25, 2011)

Thereason said:


> You are so far off base until youre not even in the ball park. If you truly beleive that the white man earned everything he has, then you are a fool. And a fool is not to be reasoned with.



What did the white man do, steal everything from negroes?  LOL.


----------



## marv (Apr 25, 2011)

Thereason said:


> *Edited.  We Do Not Alter Quotes Here. *



There! Fixed it for ya............


----------



## Intense (Apr 26, 2011)

Thereason said:


> You are so far off base until youre not even in the ball park. If you truly beleive that the white man earned everything he has, then you are a fool. And a fool is not to be reasoned with.


It would appear that an Individual having a problem with Respecting Personal Property, making up excuses to steal, would think up crap like that to fool their Conscience, in the end, theft is theft. It would seem that if you can't respect others, and the property rights of others, you forfeit your own through cause and effect.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 26, 2011)

Lasher fully agrees with the Op.


----------

